# Hi, I'm new!



## wildlyfanciful (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello! I'm new here... my friend told me to join (He's SketchyCroftPpl or something like that) so here I am! I am an aspiring stage manager- it's what I want to do in life- but my current expertise is costumes/hair/makeup. This past summer I was lucky enough to observe the ASM at an off-Broadway musical and it was one of the best experiences in my life. 

Anyway... that's me in a nutshell!


----------



## avkid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello and welcome, we are glad to have you. Have fun, post often and you might learn a thing or two.

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome, feel free to ask questions and share your input as you feel necessary. as always the welcome wagon shall be along soon...thats like the 4 time i beat you guys.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey!

Yeah glad you joined. I guess I beat the second welcome wagon as well but then again I wasn't really trying. Take a good look around. I've posted some sutff from some of the shows we've done.

~Nick


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 20, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hey welcome to Control Booth.com

we all hope you will submit you controbution


and a friendly note 

when you get an avatar make sure it's small i made that mistake


hope you love it 

awhughes


----------

